# Fire in the oven



## sedona (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey there

I allowed someone to use my kitchen when I wasn't home. They managed to set a fire in the oven while using the broiler. Actual flames. This is an electric range, with no self cleaning.

The stench from the broiler now is unbearable. I don't actually see any ridiculous residue inside anymore. The stench might be coming from the element itself, because it doesn't happen when I've only got it on bake.

Any thoughts on whether this can be cleaned or repaired? Opinions on whether it's new-stove-time?

Thanks.....


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> Any thoughts on whether this can be cleaned


Since we cannot see or check for ourselves...unknown.



> or repaired?


Everything can be repaired  Comes down to part availability and costs.



> The stench from the broiler now is unbearable. I don't actually see any ridiculous residue inside anymore. The stench might be coming from the element itself, because it doesn't happen when I've only got it on bake.


New element time? Burnt insulation? Burnt wires to the broil element? Probably worth having someone come in and check the range out.

JMO!

jeff.


----------



## jmmv08 (Sep 25, 2008)

It can be repaired, but sometimes it will cost you a lot. You rather buy a new one.


----------



## fbennett1125 (Apr 19, 2008)

buy a new one and tell the person that set the fire they owe you for half lol.


----------

